#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Υπέρογκες δαπάνες δημοσιεύσεων διακήρυξης

## engant

Σας παραθέτω ένα συχνό φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται στις διακηρύξεις των δημοσίων έργων, σχετικά με τις δαπάνες
δημοσιεύσεως των διακηρύξεων. 
Σε περίπτωση που αναγράφει το τεύχος "...τα έξοδα θα ανέλθουν το πολύ στο ποσό των ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ευρώ, βαρύνουν τον ανάδοχο...." και τα έξοδα είναι περισσότερα, τι μπορεί να επικαλεστεί ο εργολάβος ώστε να μην πληρώσει το επιπλέον ποσό (δεν ξέρω πως θα γίνει από τη στιγμή που οι περισσότερες εφημερίδες κόβουν ΤΠΥ και απαιτούν τα χρήματα)? 
Είτε να πληρώσει και να επικαλεστεί διαφορά ώστε να την καλύψει αργότερα η αναθέτουσα αρχή είτε να μην πληρώσει εξ αρχής τη διαφορά των ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ευρώ με το πραγματικό ποσό των εφημερίδων και να παρακρατηθεί η διαφορά από τον πρώτο λογ/σμό μέχρι την επίλυση του ζητήματος. 
Επίκειται ένσταση επί του 1ου λογ/σμού όπου θα αναφέρεται ότι οι δαπάνες δημοσιεύσεων ξεπερνούν το αναγραφόμενο ποσό της υπηρεσίας στη διακήρυξη και πρέπει να καλυφθούν από πιστώσεις του έργου.
Γνωρίζει κάτι άλλο κανείς?

----------

